# Instabiles WLan mit neuem Smartphone



## Kampfmilch64 (7. Oktober 2017)

Nabend,

ich hab mir letzte Woche das neue Sony Xperia XZ1 gekauft und habe aus irgendeinem Grund eine instabile WLan Verbindung. Nicht dauerhaft, aber es passiert schon 1-2x  am Tag, dass zuerst keine Daten mehr heruntergeladen werden und kurze Zeit später bricht das WLan Signal für 1-2 Sekunden ab, ist dann aber sofort wieder da. 

Könnte das vielleicht noch auf das frühe Android 8 zurück zuführen sein? Ich hab gelesen, dass es wohl viele gibt, die Probleme mit Oreo haben. Allerdings sind das meistens App Abstürze oder Probleme mit dem Bluetooth.
Einen Systemtest vom Handy selbst hab ich schon durchgeführt. Laut diesem sei das WLan Modul in Ordnung. Sollte das defekt sein, würde das Signal vermutlich auch  gar nicht vorhanden sein. 

An einem anderen Router konnte ich das WLan nur kurzzeitig testen. Aber da schien alles in Ordnung. Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern mit meinem Xperia Z3 vorher solche Probleme gehabt zu haben.

Gibt es vielleicht noch andere mit ähnlichen Problemen unter Android 8? Unabhängig vom Smartphone Modell/Hersteller.

LG Milchi


----------

